# Will the World Centre for Vedic Learning be ever built?



## Obelixx (Apr 14, 2005)

Will the World Centre for Vedic Learning ( http://www.skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?b8264 ) in Jabalpur ever built?
If yes, who will give the money for its construction?
Or is the World Centre for Vedic Learning just a crazy idea?


----------



## Wssps (Mar 22, 2005)

I don't like the design, they should better not build it.


----------



## STR (Sep 4, 2004)

It was a crazy idea. It will never ever be built.

It was also hideous.


----------



## Urban Dave (Apr 18, 2004)

I dont' like this building, sorry ...


----------



## philip (Jan 13, 2005)

Not anytime soon.


----------



## Hviid (Jan 8, 2005)

I think im gonna have to see a different picture of it first ... That one just looks weird...

EDIT: Found 1 ... 








I don't like it ... I dont like the yellowish look, and the shape of it is pretty weird aswell ... nah, i hope it wont be built


----------



## Christian347 (Aug 7, 2004)

I don't like the design either.


----------



## james2390 (Mar 31, 2003)

Yeah, I think it's fugly enough to overpower any decision to build it. Although it is a pretty interesting structure.


----------



## MikePurandar (Dec 5, 2010)

*Awesome and should be built*

For all the North Americans and Europeans, the new design may be too bold for your liking. But in reality is a striking design. With a little more world knowledge, one would have recognized it as based on the Traditional Indian Temple Design that has been around from time before christian era.

Whether we like it or not world is building. Think about it when you vote your rippublican friends to power !!! All politics and no substance. 

America at this rate will probably have least number of sky scrapers soon. Sorry, but we cannot even build a monument for the WTC victims. Mean while, the rich americans that you have elected are busy buying properties in Dubai, China, Korea, India etc.

Wake up ... let us learn from the world about our mistakes.

THE DESIGN IS REALLY BOLD AND SOLID. SHOULD BE BUILT !!!!! :lovethem:


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

very massive! but I dont like it.


----------



## Botswana (Aug 29, 2009)

MikePurandar said:


> For all the North Americans and Europeans, the new design may be too bold for your liking. But in reality is a striking design. With a little more world knowledge, one would have recognized it as based on the Traditional Indian Temple Design that has been around from time before christian era.
> 
> Whether we like it or not world is building. Think about it when you vote your rippublican friends to power !!! All politics and no substance.
> 
> ...


Yes. A giant skyscraper shaped like my left testicle would be bold too. Being "bold" does not make it worth building. This a hideous building and a waste of money if you ask me.


----------



## tiandi696 (Nov 22, 2010)

*MaxChoose.com-Wholesale Brand Name Electronics*

Welcome to MaxChoose.com-we are a leading worldwide Brand Name Consumer Electronics wholesale supplier. We offer thousands of quality merchandises and big Brand Name products available at wholesale price. Some of our produts include - Portable DVD Players, Apple iPod, Nintendo Wii, iPhone 4, Apple iPad, Sony PS3 and much more! Start your wholesale sourcing here today to experience best service and fast shipping.


----------



## kmarinas86 (Nov 30, 2012)

Not that I believe that this building will be built, but it is _*not*_ ugly. It is the _*renderings you have seen*_ which _*are ugly*_.

Here is an example of a _*proper, beautiful rendering*_:

http://web.archive.org/web/20000831030402/http://www.worldstallest.com/96/india.html
*








*http://web.archive.org/web/20000530151857/http://worldstallest.com/images/96pix/india/intower01.jpg

Something similar may be built sometime in the future, though its use may be different than the one originally proposed.

A lot has change since 2005. Most notably, *Dubai*. Such designs are no longer wide-eye fantasies. They are real possibilities. Folks.... Welcome to the 2010's!


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Minoru Yamasaki associates? 
He would turn in his grave if he saw this...


----------



## Kiboko (Nov 30, 2011)

Nice rendering, but the building is still ugly and fat.


----------



## kmarinas86 (Nov 30, 2012)

Kiboko said:


> Nice rendering, but the building is still ugly and fat.


Interesting statement. Is it a norm here at skscrapercity.com to prefer thin, glassy structures which have with straight sides and little, or no ornamentation? The "tastes" here remind me of what I hear of in the fashion modeling industry, which tends to prefer tall, slender Caucasians.


----------



## Kyll.Ing. (Nov 26, 2012)

^I also think it is a matter of light. I mean, how would you illuminate the interior of such a big building? Most building codes call for a certain maximum distance to windows for offices and such. In some countries, it's part of the regulations that every office workplace has to have a view of the sky, however small. That's very hard to achieve when the distance from the core of the building to the outer wall is greater than the length of a football field. Light from the windows only illuminate the room some ten metres into the building (of course depending on ceiling height and window size).


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

i love it. :cheers:


----------



## garum0 (Jul 26, 2010)

Will the World Centre for Vedic Learning be ever built? 
I hope not, it's a monster...


----------



## kmarinas86 (Nov 30, 2012)

Kyll.Ing. said:


> ^I also think it is a matter of light. I mean, how would you illuminate the interior of such a big building? Most building codes call for a certain maximum distance to windows for offices and such. In some countries, it's part of the regulations that every office workplace has to have a view of the sky, however small. That's very hard to achieve when the distance from the core of the building to the outer wall is greater than the length of a football field. Light from the windows only illuminate the room some ten metres into the building (of course depending on ceiling height and window size).


Here is another rendering of the building, this time showing an oblique view of the building and interior cutout:










The design basically calls for a multiple of large atrium/lobbies where you would normally find a core, so light doesn't seem to be the issue.


----------

